# dieting for competition - curries and spices



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

I am dieting down for a compeition in May...

Iwould love to make a curry/chili etc... anything with spices thats not just plain chicken with a bit of chilli powder on top lol.

i am looking for indian spices to mix together to make with chicken/turkey etc... could always use turkey mince..

something thats got loadsa flavour and moist to eat 

any ideas/recipes?

Thanks!  x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i make chili with both chicken and extra lean mince whilst dieting, i use spices, chopped tomatoes, chopped fresh chili's and chickpeas (depending on carb allowed) i also use chopped red onions, mushrooms, olives, peppers etc in a stir fry with chicken or turkey.....

another good tip is.....

get a pan place some Worcester sauce(lee and perrins)in the bottom then place your chicken breasts in the pan cover the chicken with water then place on the heat to cook on a medium heat......the result is a tasty soft moist chicken breast....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I used the scwartz spices, they do low salt chicken and steak seasoning and also a general one. They are very decent, I also use cumin etc for my rice.

I also like making burgers with lean mince and adding spices and lea and perins with a red onion 

Have a look in the spice section at tesco and you'll see them, (Blue label)

If your not watching your salt you have a lot more choice! Also look at the Nandos sauces, they have low carbs and fat - check the label and see if it fits in to your macros


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> i make chili with both chicken and extra lean mince whilst dieting, i use spices, chopped tomatoes, chopped fresh chili's and chickpeas (depending on carb allowed) i also use chopped red onions, mushrooms, olives, peppers etc in a stir fry with chicken or turkey.....
> 
> another good tip is.....
> 
> get a pan place some Worcester sauce(lee and perrins)in the bottom then place your chicken breasts in the pan cover the chicken with water then place on the heat to cook on a medium heat......the result is a tasty soft moist chicken breast....


That Chilli sounds wicked Paul, nice one


----------

